# écran ibook G4 pâlichon



## Kallune (14 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Très perturbée par un changement de lunettes et l'impression que je n'y voyais plus rien sans savoir ce qui venait des lunettes et ce qui venait de mon écran, je me suis mise à considérer d'un oeil neuf  les écrans des autres - ouah ! qu'ils  sont brillants - , et mon vieil ibook G4 m'a semblé tout pâlichon... angoâsse ! Ne serait-il pas malade ?

J'ai parcouru le forum et j'ai vu qu'on pouvait étalonner le moniteur mais ça m'a foutu la pétoche car je n'y connais rien. Et si ça venait de la carte graphique, ne ferais-je pas une connerie ?

Je me suis donc contentée de voir ce qu'on pouvait tirer des choix proposés dans préf système > moniteur > couleur
Voici ce qu'il me propose, mais qu'est-ce que ça veut dire, tout ça ?
- Adobe (1998) RGB D65 WP 2.2 Gamma
- Adobe RGB (1998)
- Ecran à cristaux liquides couleur
- Profil générique RVB
- Profil sRVB

Le profil que j'ai trouvé en ouvrant était "Ecran à cristaux liquides couleur" (pâlichon, donc), et je me suis aperçue qu'en choisissant un des deux profils Adobe, je récupérais beaucoup d'intensité des couleurs.

L'un d'entre vous aurait-il la gentillesse de me dire à quoi correspondent ces profils, et comment ils agissent sur l'écran (en gros, y a-t-il un risque à bidouiller ça)

Mon ibook a 6 ans


----------



## SadChief (15 Mai 2011)

Ton écran a vieilli tout simplement.
Les écrans des iBook et Powerbook sont du type Cold Cathode Fluorescent Lamps (CCFL). Le problème est que la durée de vie moyenne est de 10.000 heures. En six ans, avec disons une moyenne de 5 heures pas jour de fonctionnement, on arrive à peu près à 10.000...
On peut trouver des dalles sur eBay en occase - mais tu risques de tomber sur une dalle aussi fatiguée que la tienne.
Dès que possible, il faudrait le mettre à la retraite, ton iBook, malheureusement.
Quant au calibrage, cela se fait avec une sonde externe et le logiciel approprié (par exemple, Spyder3 Pro). La dépense (env. 140 euros) ne se justifie pourtant que si tu as une bécane pour du travail dans la photo.
Il y a pourtant un bouton qui permet de lancer un calibrage à l'oeil, mais qui restera très approximatif. C'est dans les Préférences>Moniteurs, et tu cliques sur le deuxième onglet. En bas à droite tu as le bouton "Calibrer".
Le profile proposé par défaut est le meilleur. Je le sais, j'ai eu moi-même un iBook G4, et j'ai travaillé à l'époque à des fins semblables sur quelques iBook de mon entourage.


----------



## Kallune (16 Mai 2011)

Bonjour et merci de ta réponse,

L'animal a du t'entendre, avant même que j'en prenne connaissance, il m'a adressé un sévère avertissement : hier soir, l'écran s'est légèrement évanoui puis s'est couvert entièrement de stries multicolores. J'ai passé deux minutes à me tordre les mains en me demandant de quand datait ma dernière sauvegarde - pas trop loin quand même, mais c'est toujours trop -, puis je l'ai éteint. Rallumé quelques minutes plus tard, il est reparti normalement, j'ai remis le réglage par défaut, retour au pâlichon. Aujourd'hui, tout va bien 
Est-ce que le changement de profil a pu perturber un écran fatigué ? Du coup, le calibrage à l'oeil je vais oser encore moins...
Je sais que mon ibook est vieux, mais le coup des 10 000 heures, je l'ignorais. Il marche bien, j'espérais le faire durer jusqu'à la sortie de Lion... et le prix des lunettes m'a fauchée comme les blés (y a pas que l'ibook qui vieillit)
Maintenant, je sais qu'il peut tomber en rade du jour au lendemain.


----------



## SadChief (16 Mai 2011)

Kallune a dit:


> Bonjour et merci de ta réponse,
> 
> L'animal a du t'entendre, avant même que j'en prenne connaissance, il m'a adressé un sévère avertissement : hier soir, l'écran s'est légèrement évanoui puis s'est couvert entièrement de stries multicolores. J'ai passé deux minutes à me tordre les mains en me demandant de quand datait ma dernière sauvegarde - pas trop loin quand même, mais c'est toujours trop -, puis je l'ai éteint. Rallumé quelques minutes plus tard, il est reparti normalement, j'ai remis le réglage par défaut, retour au pâlichon. Aujourd'hui, tout va bien
> Est-ce que le changement de profil a pu perturber un écran fatigué ? Du coup, le calibrage à l'oeil je vais oser encore moins...
> ...


Bonjour,

Il n'y a qu'à attendre la sortie de Lion alors.
Il se peut - en plus de l'écran vieux - qu'il y ait aussi un problème avec la carte logique (sur laquelle la puce vidéo est soudée), ou bien la puce vidéo elle-même.
Pourvu que ça dure encore un ou deux mois


----------



## Kallune (16 Mai 2011)

1 ou 2 mois ? Te voilà bien rassurant : avec le coup d'hier soir je pensais plutôt 1 ou 2 jours. C'est tellement insécurisant que j'avais déjà filé sur les infos d'achat de mac gé...  en me disant : "là, j'ai pas le choix", faudra trouver l'artiche...
Et Lion, je crois que c'est septembre, donc plutôt 3 ou 4 mois à tirer avec un malade qui donne l'impression d'être en phase terminale.
Les stries que je décris, ce n'est pas susceptible de se reproduire à tout moment ?

Tu as juste voulu être gentil, hein !


----------



## SadChief (17 Mai 2011)

Kallune a dit:


> 1 ou 2 mois ? Te voilà bien rassurant : avec le coup d'hier soir je pensais plutôt 1 ou 2 jours. C'est tellement insécurisant que j'avais déjà filé sur les infos d'achat de mac gé...  en me disant : "là, j'ai pas le choix", faudra trouver l'artiche...
> Et Lion, je crois que c'est septembre, donc plutôt 3 ou 4 mois à tirer avec un malade qui donne l'impression d'être en phase terminale.
> Les stries que je décris, ce n'est pas susceptible de se reproduire à tout moment ?
> 
> Tu as juste voulu être gentil, hein !



En effet, cela peut se reproduire à tout moment.
Je crois avoir compris que tu avais une sauvegarde fiable, donc à priori tu peux serrer tes dents et espérer que cela tienne jusqu'au jour "J" (ou "L" - comme Lion).
Mais tu dois d'ores et déjà jeter un oeil sur une configuration qui t'arrange le mieux possible.
Bon courage dans tes choix.

Très cordialement,

Sadchief


----------



## Kallune (17 Mai 2011)

Merci SadChief,

Très touchée, tu es le seul à avoir suivi mon affaire... faut dire qu'il n'y a sans doute plus grand monde à venir jeter un oeil à la rubrique ibook 

Je me suis trouvée à passer tout à l'heure devant un SAV Apple, je n'avais pas l'ordi, mais je lui ai décrit le truc, et il a dit comme toi "chipset vidéo", je suppose que c'est la même chose.

La suite pour moi est à la rubrique Switch et conseils d'achats... je ne me vois pas faire des sauvegardes tous les quarts d'heures jusqu'au mois de septembre 

Merci


----------



## SadChief (17 Mai 2011)

Kallune a dit:


> Merci SadChief,
> 
> Très touchée, tu es le seul à avoir suivi mon affaire... faut dire qu'il n'y a sans doute plus grand monde à venir jeter un oeil à la rubrique ibook
> 
> ...



Tout va s'arranger donc dans un avenir proche, c'est parfait, dans la rubrique "Switch" tu trouveras certainement les conseils qui te permettront d'optimiser une config adaptée au mieux à ton utilisation 
Je passerai voir si tu as créé un fil, et éventuellement je donnerai mon avis 
Bon courage, et peut-être à bientôt sur les forums


----------



## Kallune (17 Mai 2011)

Tout va s'arranger, sauf du côté de ma banque :mouais:

Oui, je veux bien ton avis, j'ai créé le fil tout à l'heure, il s'intitule "décroissante"...

Rendez-vous là-bas, donc


----------



## Invité (17 Mai 2011)

Si ton iBook n'est pas très nomade, tu peux utiliser un moniteur externe (VGA) avec l'adaptateur "miniVGA/VGA" 

Neuf (MacWay)
Occaze

Et contrairement à ce que tu pense, il y a pas mal de gens qui lisent les forums, même sur les ZiBook !


----------



## Kallune (17 Mai 2011)

Coucou !

Il y a donc quelqu'un d'autre ici !

Oui, j'ai bien pensé à ta solution, mais l'ibook est nomade... Je pourrais certes l'installer dans un coin par exemple pour écouter de la musique, mais ça ne me donnera pas d'ordi pour le reste.

Merci quand même


----------



## Invité (17 Mai 2011)

Ben, avec un écran externe c'est un ordi complet, mais très transportable en revanche


----------



## Kallune (18 Mai 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Ben, avec un écran externe c'est un ordi complet, mais très transportable en revanche



oui, c'est ce que je voulais dire par "le reste", j'ai justement besoin de le transporter.


----------



## daffyb (18 Mai 2011)

en ce qui concerne la sauvegarde, c'est bien d'en faire ! mais si ton iBook est juste malade au niveau de l'affichage, lorsque celui ci sera réellement défaillant, tu n'auras pas pour le moins perdu toutes tes données ! Ne t'inquiète pas sur ce point ! 
Tant que le disque dur ne lâche pas, tu ne perds pas de données


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Mai 2011)

AH ... Y'a de petite bêtise qui traine ici 

Les CCFL, Cold Cathole Fluorescent Light, c'est tout simplement un néon, j'en ai j'aimais vue un de HS, de plus ça fatigue pas sois ça fonctionne sois c'est HS, ce qui lâche c'est l'inverter, içi les stries sont du à la chauffe et la cg qui se dessoude (courant sur les iBook G4), j'en possède 2 moi même, pour éviter le problème, télécharger G4fancontrol, et mettre les temp de déclenchement du ventilo sur 43° (oui j'ai mit un moment pour trouver la valeur idéale). Le problème ne se reproduira pas si il n'est pas trop tard. (au pire un coup de décapeur thermique sur la puce et hop !)

Le LCD du G4 (du moins mes dalles sont des Philips, donnée pour 300 candela par mètre carré (cd/m²), et pour un taux de contraste de 150:10 il ne faut pas esperer le contraste et la luminosité d'un LCD moderne à LED, de plus pour la restitution des couleur le LCD est très mauvais, le mieux étant le plasma ou les bon vieux écran CRT.

Pour le profil par défault de l'iBook, bien sur qu'il est totalement mauvais et ne donne AUCUNE restitution fidèle des couleurs, ni du contraste par la même occasion (comme tout le profil "écran à cristaux liquide" de Apple, c'est le même profil et je ne l'ai jamais vu donner un rendue fidèle, excepté sur les MBP late 2010). Donc il faut l'étalonner, l'idéale étant évidement de posséder une sonde, mais tu peut très bien le faire à l'oeil nu, tu clique sur étallaner, tu met assez foncer (ne respecte pas ce qu'il dise, tu met le mode expert, et tu place la gamma à 2.2 (télévision)) et c'est le jour et la nuit !

Si vous souhaiter toujours changer d'ordi, je cherche un autre iBook G4 (c'est machine sont si utile et solide ! vive le PPC), je pourrais peut être l'acheter si vous souhaiter le vendre.

Voila


----------



## Kallune (20 Mai 2011)

Oui, Daffyb, j'avais bien compris ça. Le problème c'est que je n'ai qu'un ordi, donc, plus d'affichage, plus de données _accessibles_.
Le disque dur, lui, est neuf (remplacé à la rentrée 2010). Le problème, c'est que mon ibook a 6 ans, et qu'après la défaillance du DD à la rentrée, je vois apparaître un nouveau problème. Comme je ne suis pas bricoleuse matériellement en  informatique, je ne veux plus payer pour un ordi qui va accumuler maintenant les défaillances (et évidemment, je m'attends maintenant à d'autres défaillances), ni rester sans ordi utilisable.

Oldmac, désolée, je n'ai pas tout compris, langue trop technique pour moi. Non, les stries n'étaient pas dues à la chauffe : d'une part, c'est la première fois que je vois ça sur mon ordi, d'autre part, je venais juste de le réveiller de veille quand ça c'est produit. Je ne comprends donc pas ce que l'appli de réglage du ventilo pourra changer. 
Etalonner ? Justement ce qui m'a dissuadée de cliquer là, c'est que les stries sont apparues après que j'ai changé le réglage par défaut. Depuis que je l'ai remis sur "pâlichon", ça ne s'est pas reproduit.

Concernant l'écran pâlichon, c'est un phénomène qui est apparu subrepticement dans ces dernières semaines, pas auparavant. Jamais, jusqu'ici, je ne m'étais posé le problème de l'étalonnage. Quelque chose a donc bien changé.
Si ça peut t'aider à préciser ton avis... (mets toi au niveau école primaire, suis pas trop con pour manipuler les appli, mais tout à fait incompétente sur le plan matériel)

Du coup, je viens d'acheter un MBP, je ne sais pas encore ce que je vais faire de l'ibook, encore trop attachée, ça reste mon ordi, un vieux compagnon ; le nouveau est encore un étranger  J'avoue que j'ai du mal à me faire au 13", tout est vraiment très petit et ma vue n'est pas bonne... mais je ne l'ai que depuis 24 heures...

Je me souviendrai de ta proposition d'achat si je me décide. C'est un peu tôt pour l'instant. 


Euh.. tu serais prêt à mettre combien ?


----------



## daffyb (20 Mai 2011)

Kallune a dit:


> Oui, Daffyb, j'avais bien compris ça. Le problème c'est que je n'ai qu'un ordi, donc, plus d'affichage, plus de données _accessibles_.
> Le disque dur, lui, est neuf (remplacé à la rentrée 2010). Le problème, c'est que mon ibook a 6 ans, et qu'après la défaillance du DD à la rentrée, je vois apparaître un nouveau problème. Comme je ne suis pas bricoleuse matériellement en  informatique, je ne veux plus payer pour un ordi qui va accumuler maintenant les défaillances (et évidemment, je m'attends maintenant à d'autres défaillances), ni rester sans ordi utilisable.(...)


En effet, mais ce que je disais revient à dire. Si ton iBook à l'affichage qui décède, il suffira d'acheter une nouvelle machine, de brancher les 2 avec un câble FireWire et de récupérer les données. Tu n'auras rien perdu.
Enfin, comme je vois que tu viens d'acheter une nouvelle machine, le problème ne se pose plus vraiment.


----------



## Kallune (20 Mai 2011)

Oui, tu as raison. C'est d'ailleurs ce que je vais faire.

Ca doit être un peu instinctif : ibook malade = l'endroit n'est plus sûr = sauvegarde externe


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Mai 2011)

Oui ça évite de perdre les données et devoir tout démonter pour en sortir le disquer dur, en cas de mort subite de l'iBook, appuie sur T au démarrage et tu est en Target, le DD de l'ibook va monter sur le bureau du macbook, tada !

Pour l'ibook, le prix je sais pas, tu me propose quoi ?


----------



## Kallune (23 Mai 2011)

Bonjour Oldmac,

Oui, je me sens plus tranquille avec la sauvegarde, mais merci pour le tuyau du mode target, je garde ça sous le coude pour le jour où ça se produira, car le DD est récent. Pour l'instant le galopin n'a pas refait de stries (mais bien sûr, il bosse moins aussi...) 

Pour le prix, honnêtement, c'est très prématuré, comme je l'ai dit, je ne l'ai pas encore désinvesti


----------

